# Dayan Guhong or FII?



## Raiz (May 22, 2011)

Would you use the FII as your main speedcube or a Dayan Guhong? i want to see your opinions so i can decide. i have both and there both very amazing


----------



## souljahsu (May 22, 2011)

Get the Guhong. Next time use the search function and do more research.


----------



## Jostle (May 22, 2011)

It's all personal preference, I also have both and I use the guhong as my main, but I also use my FII often. Do an avg of 12 with each and see which one you like most.


----------



## Raiz (May 22, 2011)

ok. i already know alot on both cubes thats why i didnt want to use the search bar. and i have both. Im going to do the avaerage to.


----------



## Ranzha (May 22, 2011)

Raiz said:


> ok. i already know alot on both cubes thats why i didnt want to use the search bar. and i have both. Im going to do the avaerage to.


 
If you already know a lot on both cubes, you should be able to decide on your own. As it appears you wanted outside perspective on the matter, the search bar works wonders for just that. No need for a new thread.
Additionally, you have both cubes. Decide for yourself based on what seems right to you. I use an F-II as a main cube, but my GuHong is still quite above par. Many people would say otherwise. The whole idea behind "personal preference" is that it is personal! Anyone here can tell you that choose cubes that suit _you_.


----------



## Raiz (May 22, 2011)

i Know. i just wanted peoples opinions on it as well


----------



## uberCuber (May 22, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Get the Guhong.


 
good job reading the post.


----------



## emolover (May 22, 2011)

Your FII might be good but just wait three months, it will suck.


----------



## Raiz (May 23, 2011)

why?


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

Raiz said:


> why?


 
Because the core gets messed up and it would keep the tensions correct.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 23, 2011)

I prefer my FII to my GuHong.



emolover said:


> Because the core gets messed up and it would keep the tensions correct.


 
You're thinking of FI. FII is fine.


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> I prefer my FII to my GuHong.
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of FI. FII is fine.


 
I'm pretty sure they use the same hardware. Maybe you just got lucky. I have gotten lucky with cubes like my maru, it doesn't misalign.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 23, 2011)

emolover said:


> I'm pretty sure they use the same hardware. Maybe you just got lucky. I have gotten lucky with cubes like my maru, it doesn't misalign.


 
Nope, FI's are known for deteriorating after a while, while FII's have similar performance but without deteriorating after a while. I've had my FII for a long time and it's still going strong.


----------



## Akuma (May 23, 2011)

They are two cubes from two entirely different generations. There is almost a 2 year gap difference between the F-II and the GuHong so its really not a fair comparison.
The GuHong mops the floor hands down with the F-II simply because of the superior smoothness and superior corner cutting.
While the F-II was awesome with its buttery feeling and super fast turning it doesn't come anywhere near as good as a properly modded and lubed GuHong (or any of the other DaYans really)

The F-II is just a generation too early, back with Alpha-V and Haiyan Memory, but comparing it to a GuHong will just blow the F-II completely out of the water.

I am curious to see what the F-III has to offer once it gets released though.


----------



## Reex (May 23, 2011)

I have both an F-II and a GuHong and in my opinion they are both quite good. These days I mainly use the F-II and I prefer the "buttery" feel despite it being an "unfair comparison".

What cube you choose to use shouldn't really depend on what other people have to say though. Like it has already been said, use both and decide on whichever one you feel does what you want it to do.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 23, 2011)

Guhong FTW or if u can wait for the zhanchi then....


----------



## cubersmith (May 23, 2011)

Its up to you, I use my LUBIX GuHong so, I supposed it has and advantage over my F-II, but even then, its really close. I use my GuHong as my main but not for any particular reason


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 24, 2011)

F-II is too locky Guhong FTW


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

The main reason I use an F-II instead of a GuHong is my personal preference. Try them both out. Do an average of 50 with each. Look at the times. Assess for yourself the best option.


----------



## ahujaavi13 (May 27, 2011)

looks like people are still using the FII. I thought I'm the only one using it. My FII is 3-4 months old and pops (rather explodes) every once in a while. Still I like it's feel.


----------



## Thompson (May 27, 2011)

i like both but i feel like the fII has a more classic feel so i like it


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 28, 2011)

If you have both, and use them, you should know which one you like better
Other Cubers can only help you to an extent, they're both good, its personal preference from there


----------



## MalusDB (May 28, 2011)

Just a note to make - I'm wondering if anybody has had problems with centrecaps popping on the GuHong? I got mine today and the centre cap on the blue side seems to want to explore my bedroom floor quite alot.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 28, 2011)

In Donovan's video of the Ultimate Guhong mods, he mentions that there is extra buildup of plastic on the center cap from the mold that causes it to not stay in place.


----------



## Ranzha (May 28, 2011)

ahujaavi13 said:


> looks like people are still using the FII. I thought I'm the only one using it. My FII is 3-4 months old and pops (rather explodes) every once in a while. Still I like it's feel.


 
I'm so rough with cubes that I tighten them so much they don't pop. Much. My F-II I have left untensioned, and it has worked wonders for me for the past few months. I can still get 1.5 Na-perm on it, faster than my attempts on the GuHong.


----------



## MovingOnUp (May 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> Your FII might be good but just wait three months, it will suck.


 
Agreed 100 percent


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Reex said:


> I have both an F-II and a GuHong and in my opinion they are both quite good. These days I mainly use the F-II and I prefer the "buttery" feel despite it being an "unfair comparison".
> 
> What cube you choose to use shouldn't really depend on what other people have to say though. Like it has already been said, use both and decide on whichever one you feel does what you want it to do.


 
If you like the F-II as much as you state, then I suggest getting a DaYan + MF8 should you ever decide to take up 4x4x4. After lube and a decent break-in period, my DaYan + MF8 feels like an extended F-II (ever so slightly rougher though).


----------



## Reex (May 31, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> If you like the F-II as much as you state, then I suggest getting a DaYan + MF8 should you ever decide to take up 4x4x4. After lube and a a decent break-in period, my DaYan + MF8 feels like an extended F-II (ever so slightly rougher though).


 
Thanks for the advice. I'm still kind of new around here. I only have cheap 4x4 and 5x5's at the moment and is this a good place to buy it?


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Reex said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm still kind of new around here. I only have cheap 4x4 and 5x5's at the moment and is this a good place to buy it?


 
Which 4x4x4 do you have atm? 
Yeah, go for it, I buy most of my stuff from LighTake and they ship pretty fast. Got my DY+MF8 from there too. 
If you get one, don't forget to take it apart and to lube the core though. Otherwise you will be sorely disappointed with the inner layer performance.


----------



## Reex (May 31, 2011)

I bought a ShengShou 4x4x4 also from lightake.
I know that more often than not you actually get what you pay for so I will invest in a DaYan + MF8 in the future.
I know we're getting a tad off-topic but what lube do you recommend for it?


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

I used Lubix on mine, but that's only because I have some left that I'm currently using up. You might want to look into getting some WT 30,000 Silicone oil:

http://cgi.ebay.nl/RC-Silicone-Diff...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6532860e

Doesn't have to be that exact same brand above though (I got mine from Japan for example). It's very similar to Lubix(if not the exact same) at a fraction of the cost per cc. If you have a hobby store in your area, you could just as easily get it from there and save the shipping costs too 

The SS 4x4x4 is generally pretty good. What don't you like about it?


----------



## Reex (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I shall look into it. I have a bit of Maru floating around but I'll get more eventually.

the SS locks up a bit but it's not that bad really, it was my second 4x4x4 after my store bought (which I payed about $40 for) and It's quite a bit better than that.


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Maru lube does the job but wears off pretty fast. Would be a chore if you had to take your DY+MF8 apart every 2 weeks for a re-lube. 

Yeah, mine does that and there's a mod for it. Haven't done the mod on mine yet, but others are pretty positive about the results. The DY+MF8 is quite a bit better than the SS, so it'll definitely be an upgrade. Just make sure you prep it properly when you get it:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25642-Dayan-4x4-wth&p=578860#post578860


----------



## yockee (May 31, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Nope, FI's are known for deteriorating after a while, while FII's have similar performance but without deteriorating after a while. I've had my FII for a long time and it's still going strong.


 
Actually, I've had my F1 for 2 years now and it's GREAT! However, I've had 4 F2's in the past year, and all of them have turned into garbage within just a couple of months. It's not the core however... it's just the feel of the cube. It just gets really slow and locky, and feels like someone put sand in between the pieces. They definitely don't feel like they did out of the box. A good cleaning helps this a little bit, but after a short time, it's slow again. My F1 is one of my best cubes. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Reex (May 31, 2011)

I'll stick with my SS for now and will buy some diff oil and a DaYan + MF8 when I get around to it.
Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Reex said:


> I'll stick with my SS for now and will buy some diff oil and a DaYan + MF8 when I get around to it.
> Thanks for your help though.


 
Yeah, it's still a good 4x4x4. I really like my SS when I'm not putting it back together.
No prob.


----------



## yockee (May 31, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> If you like the F-II as much as you state, then I suggest getting a DaYan + MF8 should you ever decide to take up 4x4x4. After lube and a decent break-in period, my DaYan + MF8 feels like an extended F-II (ever so slightly rougher though).


 
The first thing I thought when I first lubed my Dayan MF8 was that it felt EXACTLY like an A1.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 31, 2011)

I was extremely disappointed with the FII. I used an AV for 8 months, then bought an FII and Guhing to try them out. The Guhong was amazing and now my main speedcube. 

The FII felt horrible. It sounds muffled. It feels and sounds like I'm using a cube made out of cardboard. And yes it's lubed. It locks up a whole lot. It can't reverse corner cut at all. I've loosened the cube and then it just pops everywhere. 

So I'm stuck between a locky, no reverse cutting cube or a loose and pop-happy cube. 

So, I just let that be my cube to let Non-Cubers to use.




As you can see, it's all about personal preference. If you HAVE both of them, I seriously don't understand how you're having a hard time deciding for yourself. Enough to have to ask OTHER people what they think is better, while you can just use them both and feel what you prefer.

It's like saying
-"Guys, this chocolate ice cream is really good. This vanilla ice cream is also really good. I don't know which one I like more. Which one do you guys like more?"
-"We like chocolate more."
-"Alright, I like chocolate more, too!"


----------



## speedcuber100 (May 31, 2011)

USE THE GUHONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

speedcuber100 said:


> GET THE GUHONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Dude! He already has both


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 1, 2011)

Between the GuHong and F2, I'm more partial to GuHong. Stickers are standard sized and don't start fading the second you start using them, and they respond well to lubricant (I use Jig-A-Loo). I have two (white and black) that I've been using for about 10 months and they improve with use (slight break-in, plus the sharp edges wear down). 

I do like F2s as they're light, quiet, and are lubed out of the box, but you need to secure the caps before using them (refer to my review video at http://youtu.be/8HZq1hqD9h8), but I hardly use them since my GuHongs are my main 3x3x3s.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

Guhong, FII won't last as long.


----------



## speedcuber100 (Jun 2, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Dude! He already has both


 I said use!


----------



## Olji (Jun 2, 2011)

speedcuber100 said:


> I said use!


 
no, you said get, your edit is obvious for two reasons:
1. it says that you edited your post one hour ago
2. the quote wont change if you edit it, so the original post is still visible


----------



## Godmil (Jun 2, 2011)

Hahaha, revisionist history fail!


----------



## Tommy34 (Jun 2, 2011)

Akuma said:


> While the F-II was awesome with its buttery feeling and super fast turning it doesn't come anywhere near as good as a *properly modded and lubed GuHong* (or any of the other DaYans really)
> 
> 
> The F-II


 

How do you mod the guhong? out of curiosity?


----------



## Olji (Jun 2, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> How do you mod the guhong? out of curiosity?


 
Im guessing he meant the 48 point edge mod that is explained here


----------



## speedcuber100 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> no, you said get, your edit is obvious for two reasons:
> 1. it says that you edited your post one hour ago
> 2. the quote wont change if you edit it, so the original post is still visible



ok, whatever


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've tried both of the great cubes and I personally think that the guhong has the most potential. The type-f cubes are known for their smoothness but I've heard from somewhere that the core could wear out pretty fast if not taken care of.... I've personally has a friend who just drop it once in gym class (who knew ) and it literally splattered. I dropped my guhong but nothing happened but I had to re-adjust the tensions because it gets messed up


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

speedcuber100 said:


> I said use!





Oljibe said:


> no, you said get, your edit is obvious for two reasons:
> 1. it says that you edited your post one hour ago
> 2. the quote wont change if you edit it, so the original post is still visible


 I love that he tried to lie about his failure, as if it wasn't so blatantly obvious.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I love that he tried to lie about his failure, as if it wasn't so blatantly obvious.


I like how Electric used the word "blatantly". That's the first of that word in my life


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a f2: turns great, but the stickers are terrible. i have two white sides, but no green


----------



## speedcuber100 (Jun 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I love that he tried to lie about his failure, as if it wasn't so blatantly obvious.


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 14, 2011)

talking about the F II i think that after like 6 month the core will be use less but it u change it for a C$Y core and use maru lube the f II will be even better than new. i did this and i got really amazed with out pops


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 15, 2011)

ZeeK said:


> talking about the F II i think that after like 6 month the core will be use less but it u change it for a C$Y core and use maru lube the f II will be even better than new. i did this and i got really amazed with out pops


 
The core is soo thin it looks like you can touch it and it will snap.


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 15, 2011)

GuHong for the freaking win. I have been using my F-II for a little longer than one year and in this year, I have been hitting lots of plateaus and improving very slowly. To give an example: with my F-II, it took one year from 40 to 30 seconds. Then I got a GuHong and I went down from 30 seconds to 26 seconds in one month.


----------

